# Tempestade Subtropical JOYCE (Atlântico 2018 #AL010)



## MSantos (12 Set 2018 às 23:21)

Formou-se a Tempestade Subtropical JOYCE a 1395km ao largo dos Açores.

Se o Atlântico já fervilhava, agora ainda mais. Temos 4 sistemas nomeados activos neste momento e até podem vir a ser *5* se o Kirk se conseguir formar no Golfo do México! 

Transcrevo o primeiro aviso emitido pelo NHC para este sistema:



> 830
> WTNT35 KNHC 122039
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (12 Set 2018 às 23:40)

Mais do que os números no Atlântico, é o número de sistemas tropicais numa única semana,  com probabilidade de atingir os Açores..


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 09:48)

Se calhar é um bocado cedo para tirar grandes conclusões relativamente ao Joyce.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 10:03)

Novo aviso:



> Joyce's struggle to maintain deep convection bodes poorly for its intensification prospects, considering that the shear is forecast by the global models to increase considerably over the next few days. SHIPS, LGEM, and the global models continue to show Joyce changing little in strength over the next few days until the system dissipates by early next week. The HWRF and HMON models are still outliers in showing substantial intensification, but even these models aren't quite as aggressive in strengthening Joyce as they were previously. The NHC forecast continues to favor the statistical guidance and is just below the intensity consensus at most forecast hours because it is frankly hard to believe that Joyce will become a hurricane in 48 h based on its current appearance.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 16:02)

Do novo aviso 



> Little change in intensity is expected during the next few days, as Joyce will continue to be affected by strong westerly-to- southwesterly vertical wind shear. The new NHC forecast is a little below the intensity consensus given the weakening trend seen in the global models. Dissipation is shown at 96 hours, but it wouldn't be surprising if Joyce becomes a post-tropical cyclone before that.


----------



## rokleon (13 Set 2018 às 17:07)

O 'pequeno' Joyce a fugir dos Açores, mas deverá dar "meia volta" de acordo com as previsões.
Entretanto o Helene a aproximar-se das ilhas.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 21:01)

A Tempestade Subtropical Joyce apresenta ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (≈ 64 km/h) com rajadas até 52 mph (≈ 84 km/h).  A pressão mínima é de 1006 hPa.

Neste momento, desloca-se para WSW a 6 mph (9 km/h), devendo ainda hoje alterar o seu movimento para S. Posteriormente, deverá avançar para ENE e NE.. Poderá ocorrer ainda a transição para tempestade tropical em 1 ou 2 dias.

Deverá ocorrer um ligeiro fortalecimento a partir de amanhã, prevendo-se que atinja um pico de intensidade nas 24h-48h com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph. As previsões atuais apontam para que se dissipe no dia 17.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 13/1500Z 33.7N 43.7W 35 KT 40 MPH
12H 14/0000Z 33.1N 44.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
* 24H 14/1200Z 32.2N 44.4W 40 KT 45 MPH
 36H 15/0000Z 31.9N 44.0W 40 KT 45 MPH
 48H 15/1200Z 32.5N 42.6W 40 KT 45 MPH*
72H 16/1200Z 35.5N 38.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
96H 17/1200Z...DISSIPATED


*19h15 UTC
*







*Rota prevista e cone de incerteza (NHC)
*


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2018 às 00:23)

*Atualização das 21h00 UTC (17h00 AST)
*
A Tempestade Subtropical Joyce mantém a sua intensidade, no entanto está a perder organização. Não deverá ocorrer a transição extratropical e poderá dissipar-se em alguns dias.
*
Movimento:* SW a 6 mph (9 km/h)
*Ventos máximos sustentados:* 40 mph (≈ 64 km/h)
*Rajadas:* 52 mph (≈ 84 km/h)
*Pressão mínima estimada:* 1003 hPa



*Aspeto da TS Joyce às 22h30*
















*Previsão da rota (NHC)
*


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 14:18)

A TT Joyce desloca-se para E a 8 mph (13 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (≈ 81 km/h) e rajadas até 63 mph (≈ 101 km(h). A pressão mínima estimada é de 997 hPa.


*12h45 UTC

*




*
*




*



*
Prevê-se que aumente de intensidade nas próximas horas, estando previsto um pico de intensidade ainda hoje, com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph, cerca de 97 km/h. Posteriormente, deverá enfraquecer gradualmente até se dissipar, em 3 ou 4 dias.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 15/0900Z 31.9N 42.2W 45 KT 50 MPH
* 12H 15/1800Z 32.7N 40.6W 50 KT 60 MPH*
24H 16/0600Z 33.9N 37.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
36H 16/1800Z 34.6N 34.1W 40 KT 45 MPH
48H 17/0600Z 34.7N 31.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
72H 18/0600Z 33.0N 26.5W 30 KT 35 MPH
96H 19/0600Z...DISSIPATED


*


Rota prevista/cone de incerteza (NHC
*
Deverá continuar a movimentar-se para E nas próximas horas, mudando posteriomente de direção para ENE/NE. Na segunda, está previsto que a TT rode para E/ESE.









*Rotas previstas*






*(Wunderground)*


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 13:29)

A TT Joyce está localizada a 580 mi a WSW dos Açores (930 km) e movimenta-se para ENE a 17 mph (28 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (≈ 64 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima estimada é de 1002 hPa.


*11h45 UTC*



















Deverá continuar o seu movimento para ENE nas próximas horas, acompanhado de uma diminuição da sua intensidade, devendo depois rodar para ESE, afastando-se dos Açores. Prevê-se a sua dissipação no dia 20.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 16/0900Z 34.0N 36.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 16/1800Z 34.5N 33.4W 30 KT 35 MPH
> ...






*Previsão da rota (NHC)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:35)

*...JOYCE WEAKENS TO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION..*.
11:00 AM AST Sun Sep 16
Location: 34.7°N 34.3°W
Moving: ENE at 18 mph
Min pressure: 1005 mb
Max sustained: 35 mph


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 17:01)

*Imagem de satélite da DT Joyce às 15h15 UTC

*














*



Previsão de rota - NHC
*


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 16:49)

A ex-Joyce.


----------

